# Programmierung von fehlererkennenden Maßnahmen bei sicheren Netzwerkprotokollen



## testor (11 Juni 2020)

*Programmierung von fehlererkennenden Massnahmen bei sicheren Netzwerkprotokollen*

Hallo,
bisher habe ich bei meinen Sicherheitsprogrammen immer über festverdrahtete Sicherheitssensoren und Aktoren gelöst. Wir setzen jetzt zum ersten mal sicherer Netzwerkprotokoller ein. Dabei bin ich etwas ins Grübeln gekommen, was hier alles in der Sicherheitssteuerung programmiert werden muss. Als Beispiel habe ich folgende Signalkette:
Sicherheitsscanner (erreichter pl d) -> Profisafe -> Sicherheitssteuerung (erreichter pl d)​ -> Profisafe -> Roboter (erreichter pl d)​.

Bei Betreten des Schutzfelds soll der Roboter einen Sicherheitshalt ausführen. Soweit lässt sich das ja sehr einfach über die Verknüpfung der entsprechenden Bits im Profisafe Telegram umsetzen. Neben dem Bit welches die Sicherheitssteuerung für den Sicheren Halt des Roboters setzt, gibt es aber auch die entsprechende Rückmeldung vom Roboter an die Sicherheitssteuerung (sicherer Halt erreicht). Ich frage mich jetzt ob ich diese Daten z. B. noch über einen Kreuzvergleich etc. auswerten muss. 
Gleiches gilt auch in die andere Richtung beim Scanner. Hier gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit über die Sicherheitssteuerung gewisse Feldsätze auszuwählen und die entsprechende Rückmeldung das der Feldsatz angewählt ist.

Ich bin sehr unentschlossen ob nur eine einfache Weitergabe der Bits notwendig ist oder ob mehr programmiert werden muss. Man benutzt ja ein "sicheres" Netzwerkprotokoll und verbindet "Blöcke" (mal aus der Sistema Sicht gesprochen) mit entsprechenden sicherheitstechnischen Charakteristiken. Wenn der Sicherheitsscanner eine Gefahr erkennt wird dies der Steuerung sicher mitgeteilt. Der Roboter empfängt das Signal mit der Anforderung abzuschalten über den sicheren Bus und setzt die Sicherheitsfunktion um. Durch die individuell erreichten Performance Level kann also eigentlich nichts schief gehen. Auf der anderen Seite sind die Informationen um z. B. ein EDM ja vorhanden. 

Ich würde mich Infos über eure Ansätze freuen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juni 2020)

Lässt sich nicht ganz pauschal beantworten, aber die meisten Profisafe-Teilnehmer verhalten sich ähnlich wie „normale“ Geräte.
Du bekommst genauso Rückmeldesignale und kannst somit auch FDBACK und andere Standard-Safety-FBs verwenden


----------

